# Quickspin vs. blazers



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

*What one's are better?*​
Quick Spin222.22%Blazers777.78%


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm getting new arrows on Wednesday and will be getting either Blazer vanes or the new Quick Spins put on. Does anyone have any experience with the Quick Spins? I'm leaning towards them, but would like other oppinions. So should I put the Blazers or the Quick Spins on my arrows?

Thanks for the help!
Alex


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i had bemans with blazers for awhile, and they shot fine, but i now shoot easton fmjs with quickspins. i noticed a huge difference immediately. these things are awesome, and i dont think id go back.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I was informed that you shouldn't shoot quickspins with a wisker bisquit? I just because of that shoot blazer's. I have never shot quick spins, but I know that putting blazers on my beamans made a pretty big difference. I love em. Wouldn't get rid of the blazers in my opinion.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Do the blazers stabalize Muzzy 4 blade 100 grain broadheads well? I don't know a whole lot about either the Blazers or Quick Spins so more info would be nice. Thanks for the input so far guys! Keep it coming!


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

there is your first mistake your shooting muzzys!! get rid of the muzzys and go with the blazers!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nah, I like my Muzzys. But I'm starting to think that the Blazers may be the way to go.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

To tell ya the truth, I was really skeptical about the blazers at first just becuase of how small they were. But I decided to just give them a try and beleive it or not, they actually work great. I was getting tighter patterns from 10 yards to 40 yards with them.

That and I don't know if this is the reason, but I shoot Crimson Talon broad heads and I put the helical fletch on my blazers and they act like a big drill bit. I have shoot two deer with this set up and both of them were pass throughs and the deer didn't run any farther then maybe 30 yards before they were down. One doe at about 30 yards and a decent 4x5 buck at about 20 yards last year. I love the combination of the broad heads and the blazers. They seem to do the trick. And the best part is the broad heads didn't affect flight of my arrows as compared to field points. Only difference I have noticed is that I am about 1-2 inches low at 35 yards when I shoot my broad heads compared to the field points. So I have to give blazers two thumbs way up.

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

